# Whats the Rules and Regulations for bow fishing here in North GA???



## BJ Farr (Aug 16, 2010)

Im just getting started Bowfishing with some buddies. what are the rules and Regulations?? What Fish Can i shoot?? Ill be fishing Lake Lanier.


----------



## castandblast (Aug 17, 2010)

any non-game fish. Carp, gar, suckerfish, drum, buffalo, and shad. Catfish if your in the savannah river basin. But Lanier is not. so no catfish.


----------



## BJ Farr (Aug 17, 2010)

Alright thanks


----------



## Flaustin1 (Aug 18, 2010)

Only gizzard shad American shad and Hickory shad are gamefish.  not likely to see them anyway though.


----------

